# Sykes - 4/10 Sleep Deprived but Havin' a Blast



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nathan & I figured that with all the luck we've been having lately we may as well try Sykes again last night. We got out there a little after midnight. Nathan was really hoping to get his first 40''+ bull this year. Little did he know when we got there that he'd have two chances at one that size that night & that he'd have gear malfunctions stop him from landing both. Long story short, we fished until 6AM & landed four reds in total. I got three & Nathan got one. We pulled the hooks on a few more & had trouble hooking up with another half a dozen or so. It was a relatively slow night, but we still had a great time out there. My curse of being able to only catch three reigned true, once again… 

*Tally for the night*:

*Nathan*: 36.25'' FAT bull (had a 19.5'' girth!)
*Me*: 39.25'', 40.25'', & 40.75'' bulls

Tight lines everyone, I really need to get some sleep….


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh yeah, saved the best photos for last!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Will the reds still be running in like 19 days??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice job man, y'all have been killing them! Talked to you last night, we left empty handed. Y'all been having luck using menhaden at all? An for the twister tails you just bump them along the bottom?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

XxReel_FisherxX said:


> Will the reds still be running in like 19 days??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't know Mitch, I'll ask them the next time I see them, alright buddy?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Donnie24 said:


> Nice job man, y'all have been killing them! Talked to you last night, we left empty handed. Y'all been having luck using menhaden at all? An for the twister tails you just bump them along the bottom?


Thanks man, yeah it's been fun out there! Sorry to hear you guys didn't hook into any last night. I did get two on the bottom on menhaden on Tuesday night, but we haven't really been bottom fishing much. I've been varying my techniques with the twister tails until I find the fish. Most of the time the reds are hammering it within 5' of the surface.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I know a lot of folks who would be happy to be cursed in that way. Darn, only 90 pounds of fish AGAIN!! Must suck to be you, huh?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fisherdad1 said:


> I know a lot of folks who would be happy to be cursed in that way. Darn, only 90 pounds of fish AGAIN!! Must suck to be you, huh?


Alright so MAYBE it could be worse. :whistling:


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

Yall fish BG or Pcola beach side? How far down-ish?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fritz said:


> Yall fish BG or Pcola beach side? How far down-ish?


Gulf Breeze side all the way, we don't mess around with the Pensacola Beach side. Haha. & as to how far down, start looking closely in the light strip on the bridge side when you walk out onto the bridge. The reds will tell you when to stop & start casting.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Ya'll rock. Great bulls


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man awesome pics!!! Like the rods sitting by the fish! Kinda like a deer hunters big kill pic! Way to go men!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Snatch it said:


> Man awesome pics!!! Like the rods sitting by the fish! Kinda like a deer hunters big kill pic! Way to go men!!!


Thanks man! I thought the pictures turned out pretty great too. Glad you enjoyed the post & appreciate the comment!


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> I don't know Mitch, I'll ask them the next time I see them, alright buddy?


k..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Gulf Breeze side all the way, we don't mess around with the Pensacola Beach side. Haha. & as to how far down, start looking closely in the light strip on the bridge side when you walk out onto the bridge. The reds will tell you when to stop & start casting.


I have never used those artificial lures. I'll have to go out there one day and see how yall do it  Think I just read somewhere here that you work them around 5' from the surface? 

"I have all the tackle I need!" Said no fisherman ever! haha Guess I gotta go buy some of those lures now.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fritz said:


> I have never used those artificial lures. I'll have to go out there one day and see how yall do it  Think I just read somewhere here that you work them around 5' from the surface?


Hey man PM me & I'll tell you exactly what lures I use, where I cast, & how I work them, if you're interested. :thumbup:


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Son !! Those are some darn nice fish Congrats !:thumbup:


----------

